# Paint or stain board and batten siding?



## Integritybd (Dec 8, 2010)

We're starting a siding job on a house where the customer wanted cedar board and batten. We gave them options and prices for architectural vinyl and hardie board, but they wanted natural products, so we're doing cedar. They also want it painted. My thought was that if it's painted, why not use hardie because it will last so much longer..

Anyway, it's a rustic mountain home on a mountain, should we stain or paint? Paint seems like a maintenance headache to me... But will stain last that long without needing to be reapplied? 

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm not a painter. But I used to do alot of cedar siding. it has always been my understanding to NOT Paint cedar because the natural oils and esins will basically prevent a proper bond. Therefore you're left with the various stains as an option. Food for thought, the prefinish factotries will prefinish with primer and solid color stain and provide a 15 year color warranty.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Primer and a good latex and the finish will outlast stain by a wide margin. That said I like the look of a semi transparent stain much better.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

So many homes around here with cedar siding ... Some naked, some stained, probably most painted. Do it right with a good quality primer and it will last a long time. It does soak up the primer like a sponge though


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

A good stain is better but usually it is an oil, now I'm not sure haven't looked, still available?, oil primer is just as good as solid oil stain, but you can cover with a latex, the hot sun takes a toll on both, what sort of weather will it get?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I think painting cedar should be a crime. I would stain it.


----------



## Integritybd (Dec 8, 2010)

Its on lookout mountain ga so the temperature may get to the upper 90's. The area was actually hit by the tornados last Wednesday. The house is ok, but there isn't any shade on the house now. We do have some pretty cold winters too. Hope that's enough info.

I'm also really curious about the maintenance between the two. Staining seems like less maintenance, as repainting seems like such a hassle to strip the old paint etc. Reapplying stain seems so much easier. I also understand that some stains may bleach out in the sun, is that true of most stains even with some of the new uv inhibitors? Even still, that seems to give it a more natural look anyway. 

Thanks for the replies so far


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

This stain job is seven years old now. Six in this picture when I washed it last year. THe first pic side is in direct sun from 1 pm on till sunset. This home is in Surf City about 20 yards from the intercostal waterway. 





This is SW woodscapes, a 100% acrylic product. Windows, door trim, doors, and handrails were done in Duration.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Cabot Stain. Make sure you do up a sample and get the HO to approve it before you go and buy a bunch of stain.

If you were to prime and paint, then by rights the back of the siding has to be at least primed, otherwise moisture will 'blow' the paint off.

I agree painting cedar should be a crime.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the most important factor in getting any finish to properly bond to any exterior wood is to not let it be exposed to uv prior to finish,enough damage to compromise the final coating can be done in as little as 1 week depending on exposure

install pre primed or prefinished


----------



## Integritybd (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! What about the pro's and con's of transparent, semitransparent, and opaque stains? Are there any semitransparent stains that may last as long?


----------



## Integritybd (Dec 8, 2010)

Also. I know that going from painting to staining would be a real pain, stripping to a point where a stain could be applied seems almost impossible. However painting over a stain seems like it shouldn't be such a big deal, is that true or would the stain cause the paint not to do well? Thanks again for all your help so far!


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suggest you go to your local Ben Moore and talk to them about Arborcoat. Its a higher end product that SW woodscapes, but its worth it in terms of longevity imo.

Also yes to your second question. Painting over stain is easy, but you can also re-stain just like painting with these waterbornes without color blotching being an issue.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

What about your tannin bleed cedar need to sit for about 12 mouths to bleed other wise it will bleed throw the paint or stain. It could be longer then 12 mouths I get a lot of calls people complain of it on there new home. they painted it or stained it so they could git it done and the general could sine off everybody's payed one year latter bleed throw shows up. unhappy buyer. paint and stain keep on changing thy took the solvents out of stain i Liked stain better but now i dont know. paint stores bont seam to talk about there changes they'll just boast there's the best stains seam to be falling EPA made them all chaing


----------

